# Chicagoland Buffalo Wild Wings meet AUGUST 7TH



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

Im setting up the meet for Saturday August 7th at Buffalo Wild Wings in Hoffman Estates. At 7p.m. (if this time doesnt work for u guys please let me know.)
Come join us for some SnowBiz bashing and BEER! will be a good time for sure!

2540 N Sutton Rd
Hoffman Estates, IL 60192-3705
(847) 645-0333










PLEASE KEEP IN MIND THAT I PICKED THIS LOCATION BECAUSE ITS PRETTY MUCH CENTRALLY LOCATED FOR EVERYONE.

i would like to get a head count so when we get closer to the met date i can call and reserve a space (if they let me lol)


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I won't be there unless it's raining. Truck and Tractor Pulls with ISP at the fair.


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

does this date not work for a majority of u????


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

im in just been to busy latly raw give me a call 773-798-0350


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

raw plows on or off for the meet


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

Mine will be off due to putting new electric fans in. It will probably be to hot for them.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Why would you show up with a plow on in August?? lol

I may show up even though im out of the biz. I still need to get my truck detailed.


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes u do! Reminds me I gotta call george and let him know about this


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

I'll stop in


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Raw, I will try and make it,


----------



## billzrx7 (Sep 18, 2007)

ill try to make it, gonna be tough since im working 2nd shift currently


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

stroker79;1051229 said:


> Why would you show up with a plow on in August?? lol
> 
> I may show up even though im out of the biz. I still need to get my truck detailed.


Hey Doug .... I'm just back the site and see your closing your doors??? Why?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

RAW Details;1050479 said:


> Im setting up the meet for Saturday August 7th at Buffalo Wild Wings in Hoffman Estates. At 7p.m. (if this time doesnt work for u guys please let me know.)
> Come join us for some SnowBiz bashing and BEER! will be a good time for sure!
> 
> 2540 N Sutton Rd
> ...


OK a meet up is great. But here is how it usually goes....Several people show up very few know who's who and stay to themselves. How are the drop ins gonna know who you are or that your part of the plowiste group?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

How about everyone wear some type of clothing that has something to do with snow


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

im going to get in touch with BWW and get a section to ourselves hopefully. so when u walk in say ur with PLOWSITE and they should show u to us. simple enough?


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

so how many people are going?


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

looking like around 10 people as of right now


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I might be free.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

I have to be at work by 8:15 that evening so I will just be stopping in for a drink


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

is this still on for Saturday?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ill be a little late if so. I wont be there till around 8


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Ill be there, got out of work!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

planning on coming but may be there after 730 or 8


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry guys, Sullivan and I planned on showing our faces, it just wasn't in the cards this time. Hope everybody has fun and drive safe! :salute::waving:


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

Pushin 2 Please;1056709 said:


> Sorry guys, Sullivan and I planned on showing our faces, it just wasn't in the cards this time. Hope everybody has fun and drive safe! :salute::waving:


booooooooo!


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

If i make it it wont be until after 7. Got to get my buddies boat ready for the air and water show.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

so how are we gonna know who is who?


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

i'll be waiting in the parking lot look for a newer body style Grand Prix with tints and silver rims i'll park in the back of the lot


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

i was here


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

sorry guys for not making it. I was ready to walk out the door and we had some unexpected guests drop by.


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

just wanted to say thank u to all the people that wasted my time setting this up. next time there is interest in a meet i will not be setting it up. im not being an *******. it just gets under my skin when people say they'll do something and dont keep theyre word. 

otherwise it was nice meeting u brian! gotta go out drinkin one of these nights man. u missed an awesome night after bdubs!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

RAW Details;1057733 said:


> just wanted to say thank u to all the people that wasted my time setting this up. next time there is interest in a meet i will not be setting it up. im not being an *******. it just gets under my skin when people say they'll do something and dont keep theyre word.
> 
> otherwise it was nice meeting u brian! gotta go out drinkin one of these nights man. u missed an awesome night after bdubs!


did the rookie drink more than 1 beer?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I've tried to arrange some similar meets, and you can pretty much just bank on 10% showing up.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

RAW Details;1057733 said:


> just wanted to say thank u to all the people that wasted my time setting this up. next time there is interest in a meet i will not be setting it up. im not being an *******. it just gets under my skin when people say they'll do something and dont keep theyre word.
> 
> otherwise it was nice meeting u brian! gotta go out drinkin one of these nights man. u missed an awesome night after bdubs!


havent you figured it out yet?....half the people you talk to on these forums are 14 YO girls living in South Beach.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

snocrete;1058204 said:


> havent you figured it out yet?....half the people you talk to on these forums are 14 YO girls living in South Beach.


Yah I'll keep dreamin on that one...

The south beach part ussmileyflag:laughing:


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

ha ha ha thatd awesome


----------

